

Ask HN: Bug to allow submission of the same link? - hansy

http://imgur.com/MCiLoB5<p>Submissions 29 and 30 point to the same article (with the exact same link). I was under the impression HN detects if a link is unique. If it isn't, you are automatically redirected to the appropriate page without a new submission.
======
t0
Someone did <https://> on one of them. The links have to be _exact_ to be
considered unique.

